# Secondary Glazing fittings



## dedee (18 Apr 2007)

Anyone recognise this type of secondary glazing and know if it is still available and from where? 

I've quite a few more panels which are glass in what appears to be an aluminium or alloy frame but I do not have any more of the hinges or stays. These have weathered very well outside for about 7 years and I'd like to make a couple more cold frames.







TIA

Andy


----------



## ike (18 Apr 2007)

It looks a lot like "Crittall Warmlife" units. www.crittallreplacementwindows.co.uk/index.html claims to supply spare parts.

cheers,

ike


----------



## ProShop (18 Apr 2007)

I thought it looks very much like an early Everest unit, I've not seen any Crittall ones as mentioned by Ike, maybe they're the same unit ?.


----------



## dedee (18 Apr 2007)

John, Ike,

Thanks, I'll follow up both of those suggestions. Crittalls used to be a local company around these parts, I drive past their old factory site every day long since knocked down, a B&Q replaced it.

Andy


----------

